
Adobe UI Gripes - mqt
http://adobegripes.tumblr.com/
======
acangiano
I hate how being harsh has become fashionable. What ever happened to manners?

~~~
bonaldi
Not a defence, but hey, Adobe started it. With their crock-tastic installers,
their updating of updated updaters, _everything_ to do with Acrobat and
Reader, app bloat, market segmentation gone nuts, rip-off pricing for Europe,
vulnerability-inducing setups (like bundling a needless, insecure copy of
Opera) and launch times measured in aeons, they've treated their users like
dirt for years.

That doesn't engender politeness.

~~~
reitzensteinm
They sure did! Flex is the first truely buggy language and runtime I've ever
had the displeasure of working with, and I keep a list similar to this (but
far less safe for work). I keep mine private since I don't want my name to be
associated with it, but I'm cheering this guy on.

I'm focusing my energy in a far more positive way - I'm switching to Haxe,
which lets me independent of the Flash tools, and also swap away from Flash
Player/swf when a better alternative comes along (it wouldn't be hard to make
one, it's sad that their only real competition is from the even less
competently made Java for the web).

------
pclark
sickens me how unloved Fireworks is.

~~~
bradgessler
Ditto. I remembered the day that Adobe bought Macromedia. My first thought
was, "F#CK! They're going to turn Fireworks in to a piece of crap". Sure
enough, they turned it into a piece of crap.

So much for competition!

~~~
jasonkester
I'm still nostalgic for Cold Fusion Studio 4. That was even back before
Macromedia bought Allaire, but still today it would rank as the second best
development environment for HTML and Javascript (after VS.NET, but only
because it has a good debugger to offset its lame HTML & JS intellisense).

Then they folded it into Dreamweaver and ruined it completely by version 5.

~~~
gb
I used to use that for all my development too and thought it was great at the
time. I even wrestled with it's crazy syntax highlighter to get ActionScript
colour coding working. The lack of Unicode support became a bit of a problem
for me towards the end though.

------
pclark
dearadobe.com

------
sachinag
I had a Turbo button on my first computer. What was it supposed to do? I think
I always pressed it because, hey, faster is better than slower.

~~~
sdfx
Coding Horror has the answer:
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001173.html>

It's a compatibility feature, allowing older software to run at the speed it
was intended to run at (mainly games).

~~~
lallysingh
But really just to put the word 'turbo' on your machine, to make it seem
faster.

I had what, 3-5 PCs with that switch on there, and never once used that
feature.

------
mattmaroon
By far the my #1 gripe is the lack of consistency between Illustrator and
Photoshop.

